# Double registered?? QH/Paint



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

As far as I know AQHA dropped the excessive white rule and so if both sire and dam are registered the resulting pinto colored foal can be registered as long as all involved are DNA tested. AQHA will not accept a foal for registration who has one parent registered with only APHA. Thoroughbreds are the only outcross they allow and then it is registered as an Appendix. 

When AQHA changed their excessive white rule APHA made the following changes.

Breeding stock paints went into a new category called Paint Bred Solids (or Solid Paint Bred...can never remember exactly which way it goes).

Paint colored offspring from 2 AQHA horses can be registered with APHA as Breeding Stock.

Nothing changed in the regular registry as far as one parent being APHA and the other being AQHA or TB. That can still be done.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ Actually offspring from 2 AQHA horses can be listed in the Regular APHA registry if they meet certain "natural Paint" marking criteria. Both the AQHA and APHA rules have changed so many times it is always best to check the current rule books.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> AQHA will not accept a foal for registration who has one parent registered with only APHA.


Okay.. so lets say a APHA mares mother is a AQHA sire is paint
Now those parents are also AQHA and Paint.

So i will say in short the APHA mares pedigree is more like 1/4 paint blood??

Anyways.... the APHA mare is bred to a double registered APHA/AQHA stallion and produces a bald face, four white socked foal...

can the baby be registered double too, even though the APHA dam is not double registered also??


Sorry for confusing im just lost and thinking of way to explain


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The mare must be DR also. AQHA requires both parents to have AQHA papers, or appendix if crossed with JC. APHA only requires one parent to be APHA and the other can be AQHA or JC. Not UTD on current Apha cropout rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Smokum said:


> So i will say in short the APHA mares pedigree is more like 1/4 paint blood??


It gets very tricky thinking of these horses in terms of percentage Paint, QH, or TB blood because the breeds are very closely intertwined. 

AQHA had significant TB influence when it was being formed and has allowed TB/AQHA crosses to be registered as Appendix QH's. There is a way for Appendix QH's to earn full AQHA registration through earning enough points IIRC. APHA was originally founded to register QH's who had too much white to be registered with AQHA (cropouts), and also has allowed in purebred TB's with pinto markings that met their criteria. 

It's very possible to have a APHA registered horse who is 100% QH, but not registered with AQHA because its great-great-great-grandparents were AQHA cropouts and no one has gone back to prove the entire lineage's DNA in order to apply for AQHA registration. You can just as easily have a 100% TB registered with APHA. But, once any of these horses is registered with APHA, it's correct to say that they are 100% Paint horses.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

With the rule changes, horses registered with APHA were able to get AQHA papers as well IF they were able to get DNA and AQHA registration for all the non AQHA horses in the horse's pedigree. This was simple if you owned the outcrop AQHA who was registered as APHA due to excessive white rules before the rules changed. If your horse had one or more lines of APHA registered parentage, DNA, registration, owner signatures, a nightmare pile of paperwork and registration/owner transfer fees would need to be done to register each and every horse before you had a chance to register your horse. 

While AQHA and JC are frequently registered into APHA and there is a long companionship of JC and AQHA within AQHA's books... There is blood in APHA that does not come from either AQHA or JC, any horse with tobiano or has horses that were tobiano in their lineage has something that is not from the foundation AQHA or JC because tobiano is not in either breed. Only way to register with AQHA is to have two AQHA registered parents or one registered Appendix and the other registered AQHA. 

Now if you breed two AQHA registered horses and get a "crop out" foal, you can register with AQHA and APHA. But breeding a AQHA/APHA double registered stallion with a APHA registered mare can only result in a APHA registerable foal. No matter how little of the mare's pedigree is APHA, she would have to have every horse in her pedigree registered with AQHA and/or JC before she could get AQHA papers and produce foals that could be registered with AQHA as well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> ^^^ Actually offspring from 2 AQHA horses can be listed in the Regular APHA registry if they meet certain "natural Paint" marking criteria. Both the AQHA and APHA rules have changed so many times it is always best to check the current rule books.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks for straightening me out. I haven't registered a foal since '06 so I'm way behind.  

I'm glad APHA changed it back to allowing crop out AQHA's into the regular registry. I didn't like it back when they changed the rule since crop outs were a huge part of what started the registry in the first place.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Smokum said:


> Okay.. so lets say a APHA mares mother is a AQHA sire is paint
> Now those parents are also AQHA and Paint.
> 
> So i will say in short the APHA mares pedigree is more like 1/4 paint blood??
> ...


 I'll give you an example. I have a paint mare who only has 1 line going back to a paint, all the rest are quarter horses, maybe a couple of thoroughbreds way back and she will never qualify for AQHA registry because of that 1 line in her breeding. If I bred her to an AQHA stallion the resulting foal would also only qualify for APHA papers. (thought maybe a visual would help)


Paint It a Freckle Paint


----------

